# .17 HMR Bullet



## Appalachian Ridge Runner (Jul 20, 2009)

Do 20 grain .17 HMR shoot the same as 17 grains at 100 yards? I hunt squirrels with a .17 and a v-max just tears them up and i wondered how the 20 grains bullet would work??


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

20 gr will tear them up as well. That's the thing with small and hyper velocity loads, whether .17HMR, .17 Remington, or .204 Ruger. Also, depending on the twist rate, your rifle may not like 20 grainers as much as 17. The best thing to do is to buy a box and test it at the range for accuracy. One more thing, if you need meat, try to shoot them beyond 125-150 yards; the explosive effect will not be as severe.
Hope it helps.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.varmintal.com/17hmr.htm

This web page is a pretty good read.

According to Einstein's theory of relativity, Chuck Norris can actually roundhouse kick you yesterday.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I like the 20 grain Gamepoint. It penetrates better than the explosive polymer tipped 17 grain V-Max on bigger stuff like *****, which are my main Hummer target...

Not nearly as destructive on small game as the V-Max but remember the Hummer was never meant to be a "meat" round...


----------



## Appalachian Ridge Runner (Jul 20, 2009)

Does the bullet "explode" like the v-max or is it easier on game?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I do recall 17 HMR FMJ ammo. Give it a try!


----------

